# My Fireball/Whittingham Rollers



## Fire_Baller_916

*My Fireball Rollers...*

My old kit birds from the past...


----------



## Fire_Baller_916

Here are a few pics of my Fireball/Whittingham Rollers...Sorry about the pics being too big...


----------



## Charis

Beautiful. I have one that resembles the third picture. She's a lovely little bird.


----------



## Skyeking

Lovely birds!  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds

Pretty!! Pretty!! I like BIG pictures........


----------



## texas.410

Very nice.


----------



## Snowbird Sue

Those are really different looking! Kind of like someone dipped their heads and tails into white paint!  They are lovely!


----------



## ezemaxima

Great looking birds.... I love the eye on the red pigeon


----------



## Fire_Baller_916

A few more pics...


----------



## Fire_Baller_916

A few more pics...


----------



## Maggie-NC

I really enjoyed the pictures of your beautiful birds. They have such sweet faces. Thank you.

BTW, welcome!


----------



## Fire_Baller_916

Thanks for the compliment...I appreciated...I hope you guys enjoy them them...


----------



## Grim

Very cool birds. I like the colors and they are in great feather.


----------



## yellowking

like always...i love your birds chai


----------

